# C41w



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

I had a upgrade recently and got the genie and 3 c41 clients. The c41w was not available yet. I know that it is available in some areas and was wondering how people like how it works? 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

From what I've heard, mixed results. The initial official reviews (with video) were outstanding, but in the field there are some "growing pains" 

Would love to hear more reviews from installers and users.

-=K=-


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've been a early tester for the C41W and WVB and for me they've worked just like if there were a wired C41 client. Even when I've moved the client to a far end of the house from the WVB and the network status LED was red the client worked just fine.

I will say originally I did have a conflict between the WVB/C41W and an older model wireless phone, when the phone was in use the C41W dropped the connection to the WVB. I solved that by going into the WVB's setup and changing the channel selection from auto to a channel that was outside the range the phone and the inSSIDer app on laptop wasn't being used,


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd say the consensus from reading a lot of posts and my own experience indicates: Use wired wherever possible.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think it would be nice to take the c41w client out on the deck where I don't have any RG6 cable to hook to a box.................


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

firemantom26 said:


> I think it would be nice to take the c41w client out on the deck where I don't have any RG6 cable to hook to a box.................


that is a good idea, but of course it has to work first. and from my readings, it appears that the C41w is not ready for prime time yet...


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone know what the power usage on the WVB is?

#)


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

DB Stalker said:


> Anyone know what the power usage on the WVB is?
> 
> #)


7 watts


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

7 watts
How about the c41w vs. the regular clients?

#)


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

So far I've found that a C31 or C41 using a WCCK as a wireless connection to a wireless router to be superior to the C41W/WVB combo in both performance and reliability. YMMV. 
Things may change with future firmware updates.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

I wonder when solid signal will have them available. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

firemantom26 said:


> I wonder when solid signal will have them available.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


if everything goes according to plan, very soon


----------



## SolidSignal (Oct 3, 2007)

We hope that we will be able to start pre-orders very soon. It's a great product and we are looking forward to offering it, and we appreciate all the support from the DBSTalk community.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

How much is going to cost?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a customer that would like a (sturdy) A/V cart with a ~50" TV and DirecTV somehow. He would like the cart near the pool table, in the weight room, and on the deck when it's nice out. 

All locations are on the same level of his house, and a 'perfected' wireless client would do the trick. We have AC in all three locations already.

Biggest problem beside the technology not being ready is an emasculating harridan of a spouse and a vile step grandchild . . .


But that's another thread, LOL!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

How much is going to cost?


IIRC some folks in test markets said $199 for a WVB and one client, plus the 2 year commitment.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

Must be $100 for the box and $99 for the bridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

Solid Signal informed me it will be available 1st quarter of 2014...................


----------



## T40T (Jun 15, 2007)

Wouldn't it be nice if there was a Genie client that could be both wired AND wireless? So, for everyday use, it could be plugged in with hardwired coax, but for special occasions, like an outdoor movie night, you can go wireless.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

T40T said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if there was a Genie client that could be both wired AND wireless? So, for everyday use, it could be plugged in with hardwired coax, but for special occasions, like an outdoor movie night, you can go wireless.


Yes, but DIRECTV wouldn't make as much money out of it.

This way I get to charge you double if you want such a convenience. !devil12:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

As Dettxw posted in #10 above, a WCCK and the Cx1 works wirelessly (on its coax) or on the normal coax location.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

There IS! See post #10 in this thread 

I say that tongue in cheek but that is the closest you will get. . .

From what I have been able to deduce, DirectTV has engineered a solution leveraging its own 5Ghz network with some interesting SSID we'll call them "features" to protect theft of service. 5Ghz is nice in that little here in the US uses those frequencies. 5Ghz is not so nice as the higher frequency is more impeded by pesky things like walls, immobile family members, and such.

In a densely populated small personal residence situation the WVB coupled to a wireless client is likely a perfect solution. If you are living in a large residence with a solid 2.4Ghz wireless N network perhaps the suggested method in post #10 is the ticket. In that realm you can go either way wired or wireless. This assumes you understand networking and can detrmine and resolve potential conflict resolution, evaluate signal strengths, set up access points if needed.

Using the WVB and the C41W you need not have nor need to know anything about that and it would be up to the installer to locate the components properly for you so. . .

What the C41W would appear to be is a technical triumph in many regards. As a new product in test, it is possible testers may have gotten some different version/build iterations to test through in order to determine what would be best in the real world as opposed to the drawing rock. Ultimately whatever makes the initial public release will be the true test. What the jungle drums have said may or may not be reflective of the initial product release.

I look forward to the day it is available.

Don "Next: Pigs in Space" Bolton


T40T said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if there was a Genie client that could be both wired AND wireless? So, for everyday use, it could be plugged in with hardwired coax, but for special occasions, like an outdoor movie night, you can go wireless.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Apparently they are available on eBay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-DIRECTV-Wireless-C41W-Whole-Home-Client-and-Wireless-Video-Bridge-/131081736790?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I hope the person who wins the auction is in a test market, otherwise it won't be activated.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Any word on a national release date?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Last I heard it was mid 1Q14. Don't know what the holdup is.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

studechip said:


> Apparently they are available on eBay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-DIRECTV-Wireless-C41W-Whole-Home-Client-and-Wireless-Video-Bridge-/131081736790?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:3160
> 
> I wonder if this is leased unit. Nobody that I know of are selling them yet.....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll go even further and say that the distributors who sell to DIRECTV dealers aren't selling them yet either.


----------



## firemantom26 (Dec 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll go even further and say that the distributors who sell to DIRECTV dealers aren't selling them yet either.


Solid Signal told me it would not start selling them until 1st quarter of 2014


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah they told me the same thing.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Quel surprise!!, as we say in French!


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

What are the test markets? I'm in Chicago DMA.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> What are the test markets? I'm in Chicago DMA.


From Directv's web site.

*Current availability limited to the following areas: Charlotte, NC; Cleveland, OH; Denver, CO; Fresno, CA; Minneapolis, MN; Phoenix, AZ; Pittsburgh, PA; Raleigh, NC; St. Louis, MO.; Las Vegas, NV; Salt Lake City, UT; San Antonio, TX; Houston, TX; Jacksonville, FL; Alburquerque, NM; Los Angeles, CA; and Palm Springs; CA.*


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

An installer stated the c41w going national Thursday March 13th. Finally!


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

bumped thread for a friend. Also see first look here...

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/C41W-100R.pdf


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, i know legitimate dealers are already offering them on the internet.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

It appears that they are now available from Directv nationwide.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Solid Signal has them at this link.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Just ordered my c41w to replace one wired client. $99. flat including server and install. So cool. I guess no self install allowed if going through directv.


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

gator1234 said:


> It appears that they are now available from Directv nationwide.


I have a Genie Mini scheduled for an install on Monday March 17! I hope i get one of these wireless units!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

whorne said:


> I have a Genie Mini scheduled for an install on Monday March 17! I hope i get one of these wireless units!


you have must specified that you wanted a wireless client.


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

peds48 said:


> you have must specified that you wanted a wireless client.


Thanks for the info! I will call Directv back and make the request.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

whorne said:


> Thanks for the info! I will call Directv back and make the request.


Beware that changing your order will change your scheduled date as well.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you're doing a self install by ordering directly from a vendor like SolidSignal you might want to check out the white paper that's posted in thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211160-c41w-trouble-shooting-tips-white-paper/.


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Beware that changing your order will change your scheduled date as well.


I called to request the C41W but like you said, they would have to change my install date. But, the rep did say that it was a strong possibility that the tech would have some on his truck when he comes. If he does, the tech could change the order for me and install the wireless unit. Maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

whorne said:


> I called to request the C41W but like you said, they would have to change my install date. But, the rep did say that it was a strong possibility that the tech would have some on his truck when he comes. If he does, the tech could change the order for me and install the wireless unit. Maybe I will get lucky.


Very unlikely the installer will have wireless clients at this point. to start, not all techs are "trained" to install the wireless units and as such wireless clients activities can't be assigned to them. if you want one for sure, you must change the order through DirecTV otherwise you will have a better chance to win the lottery, unless you lived in one of the areas that were BETA market for these clients


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Solid Signal has them at this link.


Sort of confused on the solid signal page. It says DirecTV will charge a one time $99 wireless fee to activate? Is that true? Bad enough they charge a monthly receiver (it's not a receiver) fee but also a one time rip off fee???


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Most businesses charge what they charge. If you consider that you're being ripped off, you should go with other options.


----------



## tlarseth (Mar 14, 2014)

bluemoon737 said:


> Sort of confused on the solid signal page. It says DirecTV will charge a one time $99 wireless fee to activate? Is that true? Bad enough they charge a monthly receiver (it's not a receiver) fee but also a one time rip off fee???


Yes, right now it is $99 for the install of the equipment, it is new, officially came out nationwide Wednesday, March 12, 2014. Give it time, and it will be free like right at the start of the NFL season, they did the same with SWiM when it first came out, I believe it was a $150 install fee.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

the way I see it is a "convinience" fee as most of the times they will give you the wired client free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

I just ordered another C41w from solidsignal.com (I had a previous C41w from a test area install). It was received by me on Friday and I installed it right away. I was ordering it to replace a wired C41. What was weird was that I was able to replace my wired C41 without even calling directv. Since my Genie was provisioned for 2 clients, I simply swapped out my wired C41 for my second wireless one. 

I of course called up directv and had the units switched out in their system. Still interesting anyway.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wonder if that caused you to start a new 2 year commitment?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

It did start a new 2 year agreement, but I was cool with that...I had my original HR20 for at least 5 years...so if something great comes out soon, I can wait 2 years before the "free" upgrades are offered.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

tpm1999 said:


> I just ordered another C41w from solidsignal.com (I had a previous C41w from a test area install). It was received by me on Friday and I installed it right away. I was ordering it to replace a wired C41. What was weird was that I was able to replace my wired C41 without even calling directv. Since my Genie was provisioned for 2 clients, I simply swapped out my wired C41 for my second wireless one.
> 
> I of course called up directv and had the units switched out in their system. Still interesting anyway.


That is how it should be IMHO. Any client should be able to be added or removed anytime. just the number allowed tied to a receiver at once is all that should matter.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

I was surprised that during the pairing it just let me swap out one of the clients as needed. The funnier part was convincing the activation department that I was able to pair it before it has been properly provisioned in their system.

Asking me "what was on my screen now?" Was a great Setup for my fun answer of "Stargate".


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Hilarious!


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

Does the C41w (w/WVB) work in conjunction with an HR34?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

FriscoJohnny said:


> Does the C41w (w/WVB) work in conjunction with an HR34?


Yes


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FriscoJohnny said:


> Does the C41w (w/WVB) work in conjunction with an HR34?


Absolutely, the only requirement for a C41W is a Genie, it does not matter if is an HR34/44


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Absolutely, the only requirement for a C41W is a Genie, it does not matter if is an HR34/44


Great. The mind starts to race with new possibilities. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

My setup includes an HR34, an HR24 and 2 C31 RVU clients all on one SWiM LNB. I am a little confused on available SWiM channels. Can I add a C41w client to this setup?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes you can. C41/w clients don't take any swim channels.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FriscoJohnny said:


> My setup includes an HR34, an HR24 and 2 C31 RVU clients all on one SWiM LNB. I am a little confused on available SWiM channels. Can I add a C41w client to this setup?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


and nope aware that if this is your first wireless client you will need a wireless video bridge

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

Thank you both. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## FriscoJohnny (May 7, 2007)

Called D* and ordered the C41W and WVB. I was grateful to be offered these with setup for $99. 

I intended to add a display in my master bath which has no coax line and no elegant way of adding one. The wireless mini made perfect sense. Then, I intended to add a mount on my patio where I can move the bathroom set as needed. 

Got everything hooked up yesterday. Placed the WVB in a central, open location on the second floor. Everything works very well. No noticeable interference with my home wifi network either. 

Been a happy D* customer since 2000. Their ability to steadily continue innovating is one of the reasons I stick around. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Just curious why does the Wireless Genie need that wireless video bridge? Couldn't you just connect It to a wifi cable or dsl gateway or a wifi router?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> Just curious why does the Wireless Genie need that wireless video bridge? Couldn't you just connect It to a wifi cable or dsl gateway or a wifi router?


The WVB is an access point that only communicates from Genie on the coax DECA cloud to a C41w wireless client(s). The traffic stays off your wifi -- you don't even need wifi.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> The WVB is an access point that only communicates from Genie on the coax DECA cloud to a C41w wireless client(s). The traffic stays off your wifi -- you don't even need wifi.


I forgot DTV doesn't support wireless video.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> I forgot DTV doesn't support wireless video.


Not sure what you're talking about since it's wireless and it's video!


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> Not sure what you're talking about since it's wireless and it's video!


Sorry, don't know why I posted that. I probably thinking about RVU HDTV's not supporting wireless video.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> Sorry, don't know why I posted that. I probably thinking about RVU HDTV's not supporting wireless video.


Again, not sure what you're talking about since you can use an RVU HDTV on a 5GHz wireless bridge (not the WVB) very nicely. I've done it.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

dennisj00 said:


> Again, not sure what you're talking about since you can use an RVU HDTV on a 5GHz wireless bridge (not the WVB) very nicely. I've done it.


Some people in here are saying when they try a wireless connection with RVU it gives a message saying needs to be connected message.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

CraigerM said:


> Some people in here are saying when they try a wireless connection with RVU it gives a message saying needs to be connected message.


that is why dennis said you need a wireless bridge or ethernet adapter


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

peds48 said:


> that is why dennis said you need a wireless bridge or ethernet adapter


Oh, so with a wireless video bridge and a Wireless RVU HDTV you wouldn't need the wireless Genie box?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

CraigerM said:


> Oh, so with a wireless video bridge ethernet adapter and a Wireless wired to gaming adapter RVU HDTV you wouldn't need the wireless Genie box?


there, fixed for you


----------

